# about rhom.



## jdmwrx (Dec 8, 2004)

the rhom i got was collected in rio araguia in peru. does this have any relevance to whether it is a black diamond?

p.s. - my original post is a few posts below this one.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

jdmwrx said:


> the rhom i got was collected in rio araguia in peru. does this have any relevance to whether it is a black diamond?
> 
> p.s. - my original post is a few posts below this one.
> [snapback]1060830[/snapback]​


dont matter a rhom is a rhom


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I totally agree








A Rhomb is a Rhomb... Common names are just sellers argument's !!!


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes rhom is a rhom but he is asking if it is diamond variety. Highbacks and very large Rhombeus black are from Nanay river and Diamonds are from Amazon. The river you are talking about is in Brazil. But Amazon does enter in Peru and Brazil.

Ok I just went and saw your pics. Yes they are definetely Diamond variety I get very often. It does travel from Brazil into Peru via Amazon similar to Geryis route to Peru.


----------



## jdmwrx (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks for the imput.


----------

